# Linux Debian // postgresql und gforge deinstallationsprobleme



## Hawky (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

Ich hab hier ein Debian Woody System stehen, welches komplett auf Sarge (Testing) geupdatet ist. Mein Problem is folgendes:

Ich hab ausversehen gforge-db-postgresql und postgresql installiert, inkl. einiger weiterer gforge und postgresql pakete, aber es geht haupsächlich um die zwei ersten und zwar wollte ich diese desintallieren nur funktioniert das weder mit "dselect" noch mit "apt-get remove" noch mit "dpkg --remove" Ich bekomme immer die Meldung es würde noch ein Prozess laufen , obwohl ich per "ps faxn" schon mehrfach geschaut habe", folgende Meldung kommt:


```
bash:/# dpkg --remove gforge-db-postgresql
(Reading database ... 24984 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing gforge-db-postgresql ...
kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec] [pid | job]... or kill -l [sigspec]
dpkg: error processing gforge-db-postgresql (--remove):
 subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 gforge-db-postgresql
```

oder diese hier:


```
bash:/# dpkg --remove postgresql
dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of postgresql:
 gforge-db-postgresql depends on postgresql (>= 7.1.2).
dpkg: error processing postgresql (--remove):
 dependency problems - not removing
Errors were encountered while processing:
 postgresql
```

oder die:


```
:/# apt-get remove gforge-db-postgresql
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  gforge-db-postgresql
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B of archives.
After unpacking 770kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
(Reading database ... 24984 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing gforge-db-postgresql ...
Enter name of user to drop: admin
kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec] [pid | job]... or kill -l [sigspec]
dpkg: error processing gforge-db-postgresql (--remove):
 subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 gforge-db-postgresql
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```

Habt ihr noch Ideen?

Ich wäre euch sehr dankebar!

Grüße
Hawky


----------



## Sinac (18. Februar 2005)

Hawky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich hab hier ein Debian Woody System stehen, welches komplett auf Sarge (Testing) geupdatet ist. Mein Problem is folgendes:


Wenn dein System auf Sarge läuft hast du auch kein Woody drauf 

Läufen die Programme als Deamon? Beende siemal vorher, dpkg scheint das nicht hinzubekommen.
Ansonsten probier mal das per dpkg mit dem --force parameter zu entfernen (man dpkg)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Hawky (18. Februar 2005)

Naja ich hab ein Woddy Grundsystem und hab dann halt die updates mit der testing source gemacht.

Deamon? das is doch das selbe wie ein normales laufendes Programm oder?
Muss man da spezielle Sachen eingeben umd das zu sehen?

Danke


----------



## Sinac (18. Februar 2005)

Ein Deamon ist ein Dienst. schau mal in /etc/init.d/ ob das ein INIt-Script dafür drin ist.


----------

